# Whats your prefered line\leader combo



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I fish in waters infested with 1' -3' snot rockets that tear apart my snells and spinners. I switched to 8# florocarbon line because of this, but those pike teath still mark it up pretty good.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Also if I wanted to try fishing the Red, what would you suggest, I assume you need a stronger line due to snags.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Also if I wanted to try fishing the Red, what would you suggest, I assume you need a stronger line due to snags.


I actually prefer lighter leaders when fishing a snaggy stretch of the river. That way if it get snagged the leader breaks...not the mainline. Then you just snap on a new leader and get back fishing.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fireline main, 6-8 lb mono leader. Like Chris said, break the leader, lose a hook, save a swivel and weight.


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

i use 6 or 8 lb mono main then 4 or 6lb mono snell.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

14lb Fireline Crystal main, 8lb mono leader. I would rather used a smaller dia line for the leader. Like others have said sacrifice a hook and keep fishing. It's hard to get around those little snot rockets. Usually I don't net pike because of the twisting and slime, but I have been netting those lil snot rockets lately as fast as I can. That has saved a lot of spinner rigs. If you let them dance around at the boat to long they will always snap it.


----------

